# A bit of a comp



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Win a watch not any old watch :sadwalk: a disappointing old watch that will make you the envy of all your family and friends ( whatever they are ) . It's got a brown strap, a brown face and a red minute hand. I know smashing innit.

i have an incoming so all you have to do is identify the exact model , here's a bit of a taster


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I am going to guess diesel watch woop woop sorry Davey p lol

or a citizen eco drive chrono


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Diesel what an insult :biggrin: no to both Andy.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Fat face the brand not a insult artytime: lol


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Its a Rolex , tell me its a Rolex and I won :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

Lip super compressor?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a Vostok one of the Russians :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry no to all the above 



Iceblue said:


> Fat face the brand not a insult artytime: lol


 Been called worse but it still hurt :sorry:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

bugger :angry:

fortis compressor?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Never heard of a bugger is it Quartz :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> Never heard of a bugger is it Quartz :laugh:


 i have boxes of buggered ones :yes:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Sekonda mechanical alarm?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bulova Acctron Snorkel 666 diver.

Later,
William


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Longines super compressor?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Near with the compressor theme .


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Wittnauer compressor diver :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Benrus Supercompressor?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wish it was some of the above but it's not .


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Orient freshman?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nope ,


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

LANDERON COMPRESSOR WATCH WITH GMT SWISS MOVEMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Having studied the pic, and looked at the Google images, I have to agree with Davey.....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Having studied the pic, and looked at the Google images, I have to agree with Davey.....


 :swoon:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> :swoon:


 Don't worry, Dave...if it is right, you guessed it first......I didn't want an old brown strapped and dialled watch anyway! :laugh: ...Now an orange Sea Urchin on the other hand...... :naughty:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I didn't want an old brown strapped and dialled watch anyway!


 Nor do I mate, but I just wanted to win something again - My "Mr Lucky Award 2015" on here is looking a bit tarnished..... :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Let's hope you've got it right, or the 'I should be so lucky' pic of the lovely Kylie will be replaced with 'Unlucky Alf' from the 'Fast Show'.... :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I am, quite literally, on the edge of my seat........... :tongue:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I am, quite literally, on the edge of my seat........... :tongue:


 Well sit back you are bang on how the chuff did you do that :biggrin:

if you want the brown thing pm me your details I'll wrap it in bog paper and stick it in the post.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Don't worry, Dave...if it is right, you guessed it first......I didn't want an old brown strapped and dialled watch anyway! :laugh: ...Now an orange Sea Urchin on the other hand...... :naughty:


 I've not got it yet , it's a rough one if I do. :sorry:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There's this thing called the t'internet, Rob...just compared a few images.... :laugh:










http://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/4546291-landeron-compressor-gmt-wristwatch-2015


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> There's this thing called the t'internet, Rob...just compared a few images.... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> http://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/4546291-landeron-compressor-gmt-wristwatch-2015


 Might send you the prize out of spite you you saucy git :biggrin:

im gonna eat that orange urchin.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No......No.....fer Gawd's sake NO!.........Davey P guessed first, and I wouldn't want to deprive him of this fabulous win and chance to regain his rightful place as the luckiest (?) bloke on the forum....... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Well sit back you are bang on how the chuff did you do that :biggrin:
> 
> if you want the brown thing pm me your details I'll wrap it in bog paper and stick it in the post.


 I used my skill and judgement to get the correct answer, obviously :tongue:

PM on it's way mate, cheers :yahoo:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice to see everyone doesn't cheat and use that thing that the dodger refers to as t'internet (what the hell is it) . :sadwalk:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Well sit back you are bang on how the chuff did you do that :biggrin:
> 
> if you want the brown thing pm me your details I'll wrap it in bog paper and stick it in the post.
> 
> I've not got it yet , it's a rough one if I do. :sorry:


 Well done Davey P, but is this the watch, and if it is where's the red minute hand. Apologies - confused from Wales.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Noooo Gary that's my incoming DaveyP has won a peach (turd)


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Noooo Gary that's my incoming DaveyP has won a peach (turd)


 Doh! I read your first post well wrong, and hadn't even had a drink then :swoon:

NICE incoming :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hope so .we shall see should have asked your advice as I did with the glycine :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> Noooo Gary that's my incoming DaveyP has won a peach (turd)


 You owe me a new keyboard, Rob.....I've just [email protected] mine gobbing a mouthful of Bombay and tonic all over it!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

About bloody time @Davey P may your luck not stay with you I mean may you luck stay with you lol :biggrin:

so I think it's fair to say nobody will be winning on the forum for abit unless your user name is @Davey P


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> About bloody time @Davey P may your luck not stay with you I mean may you luck stay with you lol :biggrin:
> 
> so I think it's fair to say nobody will be winning on the forum for abit unless your user name is @Davey P


 No luck involved in this one mate, I had to work hard to identify the Landeron... I spent ages looking on Google Images and comparing hundreds of compressor models before I found the correct answer. And when I say "ages", I mean about 5 mins. And when I say "hundreds", I mean about 20. But even so, it was still more effort than the usual prize draw on here, so I feel like I earned it this time :tongue:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You are going to be one sorry winner when you get your prize :watch:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> You are going to be one sorry winner when you get your prize :watch:


 I'll be the judge of that mate - I've started with low expectations, so I can only be pleasantly surprised... :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> You are going to be one sorry winner when you get your prize :watch:


 come clean its a Longines Legend Diver innit?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I'll be the judge of that mate - I've started with low expectations, so I can only be pleasantly surprised... :laugh:


 How low can you go :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> How low can you go :biggrin:


 Have you seen my collection? I can go very low indeed............ :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The Landeron looks great, but did Davey actually win something, or was it the novelty of getting there first? :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

He has won something but will wish in this instance he hadn't :swoon:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> He has won something but will wish in this instance he hadn't :swoon:


 I am easily pleased mate, so I'll be chuffed whatever it turns out to be... :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mcb2007 said:


> He has won something but will wish in this instance he hadn't :swoon:


 I`m glad to hear it, no doubt you read the memo about Davy not being allowed to win anything unless it was the booby prize artytime:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m glad to hear it, no doubt you read the memo about Davy not being allowed to win anything unless it was the booby prize artytime:


 Mmmm, booby............ :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Mmmm, booby............ :tongue:


 I knew you`d like that :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A pair, just for you Davey!

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> A pair, just for you Davey!
> 
> Later,
> William


 Careful William, you know how overexcited he gets at the sight of a pair of boobies :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

It's a watch :thumbsup:


----------

